# Count down to death



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Got a message 85 miles to 65 mph max service exhaust fluid system. 166000 miles and been trouble free other than a EGR valve around 52000 miles . So of to the dealer see what they say the diagnosis is.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

:grim:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

this is after the latest recall right?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes had the recall done 7000 miles ago, which was around 7 weeks ago


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's the worst feature of the diesel emissions issue "countdown to death". Keep us posted, hoping for something simple.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I stop at the supermarket come back out start the car and the message is gone after it was down to 21 miles to 65 max speed. Still going to drop it off at dealer and see if it stored a code. I drive almost 200 miles a day , dont need it to pop back up and cant make it home Tuesday


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gator said:


> Well I stop at the supermarket come back out start the car and the message is gone after it was down to 21 miles to 65 max speed. Still going to drop it off at dealer and see if it stored a code. I drive almost 200 miles a day , dont need it to pop back up and cant make it home Tuesday


Timing sucks, is your dealer open Labor Day?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

There open tomorrow but doubt they will get to it till Tuesday


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Probably that DPF heater thing, it's one of the most commonly replaced thing on the diesels, next to the sensors and stuff


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

This is what happened to me when my NOx sensor went. Warning light, countdown, then it went away. The code stayed in the computer though. 



Gator said:


> Well I stop at the supermarket come back out start the car and the message is gone after it was down to 21 miles to 65 max speed. Still going to drop it off at dealer and see if it stored a code. I drive almost 200 miles a day , dont need it to pop back up and cant make it home Tuesday


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> Got a message 85 miles to 65 mph max service exhaust fluid system. 166000 miles and been trouble free other than a EGR valve around 52000 miles . So of to the dealer see what they say the diagnosis is.


same message an countdown for me an ended up being exh. temp sensor #2............that message is somewhat generic for several problems.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

It is most likely the def tank heater, is now on recall for 10 years 120,000 miles. They replace the whole tank. I would go to Auto Zone to read the codes,then if out of warranty repalce it myself.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

My car didn't go into count down when the DEF heater went. Just threw a checklight.



NHRA said:


> It is most likely the def tank heater, is now on recall for 10 years 120,000 miles. They replace the whole tank. I would go to Auto Zone to read the codes,then if out of warranty repalce it myself.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> My car didn't go into count down when the DEF heater went. Just threw a checklight.


same here.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

It's out of warranty, I'm punished for driving the car. It's at 166000 miles, was at 150000 when I got the generic recall 10 years or 120000 miles. So everyone else is covered except maybe about 10 people.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gator said:


> It's out of warranty, I'm punished for driving the car. It's at 166000 miles, was at 150000 when I got the generic recall 10 years or 120000 miles. So everyone else is covered except maybe about 10 people.


There's been a lot of speculation here...which part did it ultimately turn out to be?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know yet,car is still at dealer. Said the would look at it sometime this week. They where booked solid. Small dealer but they treat me right so I'll wait


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Well here it is new DEF tank because of heater failure, no 2 sensor bad 1300.00 to fix both. Both GM will fix both if I was under 120000 miles so Ive made a call to GM see what happens


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Ouch, hope gm kicks some in...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Hmmm, fix DEF...$1300
Delete and tune...$1xxx
Buy a used tank from somebody who deleted...$xxx?
Or, maybe GM will step up and say "we're sorry those tank heaters were defective"...

Definitely don't buy a new one with your own money, I found five "Exhaust Fluid Tanks" on Car-Part.com for $100-219.
There's one in Toledo for $175:

2014
Exhaust Fluid Tank
Chevy CruzeDIESAL EMISSION REDUCTION FLUILD BOTTLE(BLUE STUFF),W/PUMPAW00120$175Westwood Auto And Truck Parts MIDW USA-OH(Toledo) Request_Quote 800-720-1116 / 419-535-1116 Request_Insurance_Quote


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

There charging only 235.00 for DEF heater its the 675.00 sensor that's scorching my butt. But we opened a case with GM. See what happens


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

675 for a sensor seems more than excessive. Hope you get a positive outcome.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No 2 nox sensor I think could be wrong. Said it was a two piece senor


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Gator said:


> No 2 nox sensor I think could be wrong. Said it was a two piece senor


NOx 2 is in the $600s, installed I believe. Unacceptable to have to replace on a young car, but cheap compared to some other brand diesels when I was doing research.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok heres the latest GM is going to pay for both parts all I pay for is the labor, my bill is going to be 374.00 . I'm happy with that and happy with GM . It pays to bend there ear if you need to


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

12662659 Oxygen Sensor Rear Nox Sensor
W/ DIESEL, EGR VALVE & RELATED COMPONENTS$412.08
MSRP$251.37 GMOUTLETPARTS.COM

Rockauto:

ACDELCO 12662659 {#12641557} GM Original Equipment Info 

Category: NOx (Nitrogen Oxide) Sensor  

























 $189.79


If they can't work with you on that you might want to pay them for the diagnosis and replace the sensor yourself, provided it really needs the sensor. Which NOx sensor comes with the recall, anyway?

EDIT: I'm glad GM came through for you. I'll leave this up in case anybody else needs rear NOx sensor prices. Always remember to never buy anything big from Rock without a 5% discount code.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gator said:


> Ok heres the latest GM is going to pay for both parts all I pay for is the labor, my bill is going to be 374.00 . I'm happy with that and happy with GM . It pays to bend there ear if you need to


Excellent result and good info here. Thanks Gator!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Taxman said:


> 12662659 Oxygen Sensor Rear Nox Sensor
> W/ DIESEL, EGR VALVE & RELATED COMPONENTS$412.08
> MSRP$251.37 GMOUTLETPARTS.COM
> 
> ...


The recall is the NOx #1 sensor.


----------



## victorylane (Oct 4, 2016)

Gator said:


> Ok heres the latest GM is going to pay for both parts all I pay for is the labor, my bill is going to be 374.00 . I'm happy with that and happy with GM . It pays to bend there ear if you need to



was it your dealer that helped you out or who did you talk to that got this done for you? Do you have the phone number still? I'm having the same issues.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Called chevrolet customer service. Dealer is not going to help you.


----------

